# Juveniles flipping over



## Ramirezm2 (Mar 4, 2019)

I worked for a reptile store for a few years and was told that if juveniles (sulcatas) are flipped over, give them a little time for them to flip back over in order for them to learn on their own. If they were on their back for more than 5 minutes then we would flip them back over of course. Note that these tortoises were heavily monitored.

My question is that is it even necessary to let them learn on their own? And do they actually learn? Or would it be best to flip them back over ASAP? Of course anything past juvenile would need to be flipped back over ASAP


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 4, 2019)

If they were under a bulb/heat source or in their water tray I would flip them over as soon as possible
I think they do learn things but my tort was quite large when I got him and I've never seen him flip so I don't know what more experienced members would do.
I'm sure someone will be along soon with good advice.


----------



## wellington (Mar 4, 2019)

I haven't had much flipping. However, when I do I flip them back right away and put them in their water dish. They usually pee when they are stressing trying to flip over.


----------



## ascott (Mar 4, 2019)

Ramirezm2 said:


> I worked for a reptile store for a few years and was told that if juveniles (sulcatas) are flipped over, give them a little time for them to flip back over in order for them to learn on their own. If they were on their back for more than 5 minutes then we would flip them back over of course. Note that these tortoises were heavily monitored.
> 
> My question is that is it even necessary to let them learn on their own? And do they actually learn? Or would it be best to flip them back over ASAP? Of course anything past juvenile would need to be flipped back over ASAP



Well, here is the dilemma....is the tort in an artificial set up? Is the tort directly under an intense hot spot...if yes, then slowly, no abruptly, right them....if the tort is young and still more "flat" then help them, sure,....you are the one forcing them into a captive set up, right? Do tortoise die from flipping in the wild, absolutely. So, if I notice a tort roll over, yes, I right the tort..slowly. If a tortoise is in the wild/or yard alone, can and do they die if a roll over occurs in the heat of they day, yes, they do and they die. 

Are you in the position to watch the tort 24/7 then the tort is safe. If not, then the tort has just as much change in a forced captive environment as a wild tort int the wild unable to right itself.

Are you asking about a tort in forced captivity inside or are you speaking of tortoise in the wild?


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2019)

I fill them back to their feet as soon as I see them. No need to wait. It accomplishes nothing.


----------

